# Solved: It really should be so easy but .....



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

I could really use some help with this silly problem.
Bought a tablet, my first. Trying to get used to the Android system. My product is a 7" Hudl.

In both Chrome and Firefox, which I use most often, going to history in FFox, there isn't any key for "delete history."
So, I have a lot of browsing history and no way I know of to delete it all. Oh heaven forbid the rocket scientists that design these things should make things easy, as it is on a desk top pc. I think there's a way to do it, but one at a time. How clever.

Then there's this message I found in my desktop gmail.

"Oops! You are not invisible because you're logged into Google Talk from another client, device, or location that doesn't support invisibility."

Now what's with that? I didn't log into Google Talk. 
What did I do wrong? How do I undo this?

Much Thanks and Kind Regards


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-clear-private-data-firefox-android

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2392709?hl=en


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Rob,
Much thanks. Not feeling to bright now as that was soooooo damn easy. I can't understand why I didn't find those answers. And lord knows, I looked.
I did try Firefox and got nowhere. I didn't find that link or the one to Chrome, nor was that info available in my quick guide FAQs. 
So many thanks again.
Kind Regards
JayD


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Rob ... Would you know a way to delete or to block the You Tube Recommended videos that crowd the site when I visit? So far as I know, it can't be filtered currently due to page encryption. Ppl complain about that a lot, and there appear to be a few complicated hacks suggested, but nothing very straightforward and easy to grasp.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For PC you can use AdBlock Plus or Youtube Options that available for Chrome and FF to block it but not sure of a way on Android.


----------

